# Polaris Ranger 500 Crew : Opinions?



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I started researching UTVs a few weeks ago and after all the manufacturer reviews, I have decided to go with the Polaris Ranger line.

I am still a little on the fence about going crew cab vs single, because I think I will actually use that second row of seating since most of my trips are myself + 2.

I am questioning whether I REALLY need the 700-800 series or if the 500 series would be sufficient. I have never run the 500, but I am only seeing a small difference in power and max speed (44mph vs 50mph). I dont see alot of reviews on the 500 series... 

The price comparison is what is getting me the most ( New $9k vs $14k)....I am debating on whether I should go New 500 or used 700/800. 



Main usage : Running across pastures that are known to hold water, East Texas woods including some minimal water/mud crossing.... Load : 3-4 guys total, 2 sacks of dekes, all the **** that people bring on a duck hunt.

I have been renting Club Cars and Mules for the last year or so and it works out PERFECT, as I dont have to mess with maintenance, storage, etc, but, with the addition of some properties with some longer rides into the field, I will be utilizes the machine more than in the past. 

Does anyone have any experience on the 500, especially the 500 crew? Would I be shooting myself in the foot by buying the smaller of the 2? Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have the 500 but last year i bought the 800 single cab so ill tell you my experience with this one. We have a lease in rocksprings and just use it out there and let me tell you we put that thing to work it can fit 3 grown men on the bench seat and we load it down with feed in the bed and pull a trailer full of feed all around the lease and it has not let us down and we are going up and down rocky hills and cactus it has plenty of power and is perfect for what we need it for. Other people on the lease ask if they can use it instead of there four wheeler when im not using it. Just the last time out there i hooked up my 12ft trailer had a deer stand,feeder and feed plus 3 men in front going up hill no problem. As far as going with the 500 over the 800 my opinion go for the 800 you said you have 3 or 4 guys and all there **** to haul around you can never have enough power or room. You will be very happy with the 800 and i doubt youll regret buying the 800 over the 500 when you have all those guys in there and there stuff i bought my 800 single cab for $10000 thats without taxes and all that other stuff. if you have any questions let me know and ill see if i can answer them.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input.... 

I have never owned a UTV, so originally, I was going to go with the standard 700/800 Ranger, but then the price of the 500 Crew caught my eye.

The "3" seat single cab models that I have been renting are a SUPER tight fit for 3 folks and I dont even think I would consider the middle being able to fit a 3rd normal sized person, but then again, they have not been Polaris units either....

I would love to have the 6 seater 800 series, but cant justify spending that kind of $$. I can rent one for 100+ weekends for what a new one costs.....


----------



## fishfanatic (Jul 8, 2004)

*polaris ranger*

I own the polari ranger 500 6x6 and that thing is a powerhouse.It has the rear jump seat and i carry 5 people and 12'lowboy loaded with hunting gear. no problem rather its a muddy ricefield or dryland pasture!!!


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

call polaris in rocksprings cheapest i found they were 4k cheaper than anyone else for the same model


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*Save $$*

Get a Jeep!
Cheaper and lots easier to fix.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought about a jeep or a samurai, as it would be pretty nice to have a backup vehicle at the house anyway, but I will be towing this thing a pretty good ways EVERY weekend (3 to 7 hours each way) with a 1/2 ton Tundra. I would think that towing these full size vehicles would be a little rough.... or maybe I am wrong... Ive never towed any vehicles via trailer (I know I get about 8-9mpg pulling my Shoalwater).

Also, I am kind of looking at it as a mental thing for the landowners I deal with.... Most arent too keen on trucks being driven down their roads or through their pastures, so I am not sure that they would see a jeep any different than a regular truck...

They sure as hell are alot cheaper though.... ALOT cheaper!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We bought a Ranger 800 Crew last month and can't say enough good things about it. I'd tell you to get the Crew and the 800...sort of like an outboard motor, you don't have to use all the horses but it's nice to have them when and if you do need them.

We checked prices everywhere and wound up driving to Goldthwaite, 250 miles away and saved 1500 bucks over any other place we checked. Good people there, ask for Jason.

Oh yea and get the metal top whatever you do, trust me on that lol.

http://www.hpolaris.com/

TH


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

rangers are great machines. they offer a much better build than their razr counterparts. the cvt system polaris uses is more than adequate for a field machine. the 500 will be slightly underpowered but will get you were you want to go. unless you are on a tight budget i would look into an 800. they pull hard out of the hole and are just as well built as the 500, the 800 will have more resale value if you decide to unload it down the road. 

i am friends with scott smith (owner highlifter offroad) and when he pounds the trails the race razrs go on the trailer and the rangers role out.

of course, if you look in my albums i am partial to brp (can-am) they are BAR NONE the best machines on the market. they make the most power and are the best built machines you will find from any oem. they are easy to work on and the rotax v-twin power plant platform can not be touched in terms of ease of maintenance. naturally, this comes at a price, but i say you only live once. check the commander out!

"the ride says it all...."


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

That being said by you guys, would a used (non-mudded or modified) 2007-2009 Ranger 700/800 Crew be something to stear clear of? I wish I knew more folks that had these things.

Also, hours vs mileage wise, how is that working? Is there any kind of equation or a high number of one being worse than I higher number of another?

TH, you are not the first to warn me about that roof... haha... I plan on doing a custom type roof with a basket (to increase bed space).

MF, I had to mark CanAm off the list due to the lack of bedspace and lack of seating.... Because of those 2 things, I didnt even test one... I wish they all had the same size bed as some of the Club Cars that I have rented...



Also, any hints on how much maintenance is going to run on these boogers?


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with buying a used machine. stay away from "young" seller and machines the have "outlaws" or that have been snorkled. i would look for a machine with as low hrs as possible. mileage can be misleading. i have been on all-nighter trail expeditions were only a few miles were covered and we were chasing mud hole after mud hole pulling wenches.

maintenance is not bad at all. keep the cvt clean and sealed and aside from a few oils changes and gear oil you should be set. the secret to keeping any machine running tip top is routine pm. 

when i sold my outlander max xt i told the buyer everything about the quad. i had nothing to hide, things are going to break it just is what it is. 

i saw an 800 ranger run on a 30 shot of spray once........ something to see!


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I just purchased the ranger 800 single cab,it has the bench seat where you can handle three adults with no problem.The machine is awesome,we put 20 bags of corn in the bed along with the tools we need,we pull a trailor behind it also with no problem.One thing,the 800 has a bigger body style than the 500 does.If you have the extra money,get the 800,you will love it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Justin, check out this site and post some questions over there. It is the 2cool of Ranger sites and they a nice bunch of people over there.

http://www.prcforum.com/

Edit: I bought a 2010 800xp in 09 and can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

If and when I get my Ranger it will most likely be a single seater and I will take it over to Boatlift to put a bench seat in the bed. I just like the smaller frame size. But of course my jeep is gonna have to die first before I spend this kind of money. Jeep is fixing to be 62 years old. Wonder if a Ranger will last 62 years?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info again folks. 

MF, I know enough about the mudding modifications to know what to stear clear from externally (snorkels, lifts, mud tires, radiator relocation, etc), but what are some things that I can look for in a machine that could have been used for mudding, but not modified for it? (I am not a fan of mudding, so those modifications are really of no use to me... no offense, I just dont like tearing stuff up or ragging on it too hard, especially something that high $$!! Yall are crazy!!! haha).


Ive been to the PRC forums but they have a kazillion posts and I have to sort through about thousands of threads about which tires fit what and how to make your own windshield, etc). Do they not have a search button like we do on here?


And Mr. BS, thats a good point! I had a Suzuki QuadRunner 250 that made it til 20 years before the frame rusted out.... Still even had the stock tires (although quite bald) and ran like a top! The motor was actually the only thing holding the whole thing together... Like I said, I really wouldnt mind having a secondary vehicle for around the house, should I need to have anything done to my truck, but the size aspect is still getting me....


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think there is a used 2007 ranger in the classifieds thats has few hours on it. I just bought a used 2008 ranger 700 and this thing is a beast. like someone has said you can fit three guys across the front with no problem. I plan on getting a seat in the back and too. sounds like I plan on using mine the same way you do. the two seater would be nice but I couldn't pass up this deal. If i need the extra room I can pull the 5x10 trailer with extra gear, atleast thats the plan.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Thanks for the info again folks.
> but what are some things that I can look for in a machine that could have been used for mudding, but not modified for it?


one of the best indicators is excessive play in the wheel bearings. the fine particles of dirt destroy wheel bearings; therefore, even if the machine is clean in appearance the wheel bearings can show if the machine has had any substantial time with water or mud above the middle of the wheel. just jack up the machine and push/pull laterally and check for movement, naturally they should be tight.

another good place to look is in the airbox, you definitely don't want to see any water lines inside there or on the filter.

lastly........ squeaks. machines that have had a "hard life" are simply more noisy than those that haven't. even greased joints will become noisy with time after exposure to deep mud and or water.

one more secret trick is to check behind the radiator fan. the fins become caked with mud but most people being inherently lazy only clean the front side, not the back. after a few heat cycles this stuff dries and sets up like concrete so simply blasting it with the water hose is not going to do the trick.:texasflag


----------



## Aggiehunter99 (Jul 16, 2008)

500s are great machines but it is nice to have the extra power, especially if you are hauling gear and guys out to the field, also the crew is heavier so the bigger the engine the better. i have pulled huge generators around with the 500s at a ranch i used to run near Brackettville and they did fine.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses... now I am on the prowl for a lightly used 08-09 700/800 crew instead of buying a new 500 crew.


But who knows, I may change my mind again tomorrow.... haha

Thanks again for the input.

MF, how much do you charge an hour for me to just give you some addresses and go do inspections? That info is excellent....


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

had a jeep scrambler with a lift kit rode rough, very handy tho with the bed, bought a ranger rides like a dream.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Run 2 rangers on our ranch in so Texas, and i've never found our 500 under-powered.

If I'm loaded down with feed and need more torque....I just shift it into Low


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOVE THE RANGERS! GREAT RIDE, GOOD POWER, but the prices for those things are outrageous and the price to repair them is even more outrageous, WOW!!!

I have a Suzuki Samurai (actually 2) and have sunk a good amout of money into both and still don't have nearly in them what one of the crews cost and I have a heater, doors, windshield including wipers, radio, and a very capable off-road machine and are quite cheap to repair and work on and get parts for!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Big difference between the Ranger and a Samurai is that I can actually get INTO a Ranger lol.

Potato Potatoe lol...whatever floats your ahh UTV 



TH


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am on my 2nd ranger and love'em. You will kick yourself for not getting the 800 in the long run. The low end torque is what you are after and the 800 delivers. You can never be over powered. LOL! I have had an assortment of ATV's and UTV's and I have modified them all including snorks, lifts, tires, etc. When I'm in the field I want to be able to get out of anything without damaging my unit. Insurance against water ingestion.

If you will be in tight woods a majority of the time you may want to consider the single cab or weigh the pros and cons to haul more people vs be cramped in tight woods. I decided to go with the single cab myself. Let the others get there own ranger.  It cuts time off everything when you are the lease limo.

Either way you cant wrong over the other UTV on the market. I highly recommend getting a lift and larger tires for ground clearance alone. If you go used do not discount units with all the goodies it could be guys like me that are selling. I would pass on a bone stock with 1500 miles vs modified with 200 miles.

My list of mods on my 2011 800XP

3" lift
30" Zillas and aftermarket wheels
4500# Winch
HID head lights
Roof, Bumper and a few more extra like cooler, tunes etc

Modified










Stock:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

BATWING said:


> I am on my 2nd ranger and love'em. You will kick yourself for not getting the 800 in the long run. The low end torque is what you are after and the 800 delivers. You can never be over powered. LOL! I have had an assortment of ATV's and UTV's and I have modified them all including snorks, lifts, tires, etc. When I'm in the field I want to be able to get out of anything without damaging my unit. Insurance against water ingestion.
> 
> If you will be in tight woods a majority of the time you may want to consider the single cab or weigh the pros and cons to haul more people vs be cramped in tight woods. I decided to go with the single cab myself. Let the others get there own ranger.  It cuts time off everything when you are the lease limo.
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig man! Im definetely getting a 2" and some non-stock tires on whatever I do, because ground clearance is what gets you stuff half the time anyway. Im just a little leary of the pre-modified rigs.... for every guy like you, there are 20 that use those mods to rag them out... Just like cars and trucks though.

My truck is lifted and has bigger tires, but it was done because the stock clearance is horrible from the factory, and those few inches are worth their weight in gold.

With all those upgrades, you didnt opt for CV boot and undercarriage protection though?? Thats one thing I noticed when looking at the new ones last weekend... there was alot of stuff under there that looks like it would be ripped right off if you ran on a tree branch of any size....

Thanks for the input! I like hearing that you guys are having good luck with these things.... I just paid a downpayment on one today... TO MY VETINARIAN.... dog is putting a damper on my Ranger buying.... haha


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 2005 500 ranger & I would never say its under powered.....the 500 engine has been in the ranger line up longer than any other ranger engine its a proven engine & I'm disappointed it's no longer offered in the full-size model.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a 2004 500 6X6 that routinely carries 4-5 adults, 2 dogs, 100+ decoys, guns, and shellbags. We drive right into the flooded flats and fields with no issues. Crawls levees and ditches with no issues. I have slightly oversized tires, the XP rears all over. The extra ground clearance on those was just the ticket to keep from getting frame stuck. It's a tractor in low gear when all six get churning. Awesome machine, you won't be disappointed in more power though.
Mine's of age, even at 200 hours, that I'm starting to see things like Ball joints and other wear components need service. Service cost is high as giraffe bottom, but overall it' been inexpensive to own.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

remi19 said:


> I think there is a used 2007 ranger in the classifieds thats has few hours on it. I just bought a used 2008 ranger 700 and this thing is a beast. like someone has said you can fit three guys across the front with no problem. I plan on getting a seat in the back and too. sounds like I plan on using mine the same way you do. the two seater would be nice but I couldn't pass up this deal. If i need the extra room I can pull the 5x10 trailer with extra gear, atleast thats the plan.


...I don't own it but the ranch owner where I hunt has an '07 700 and that thing is a beast. Polaris should have had a film crew follow him and me last week. I had a stand (4x4 plywood with 3ft legs) that I wanted to take to the edge of a 80 ft. bluff overlooking my feeder location in Carta Valley. That country is ROUGH and steep. In low range most of the time , that Ranger pulled my 5x10 trailer up a hill so steep that my 2x4 4 wheeler barely maintains traction on, and it did it without an issue. I've not had much experience with UTV's but my rancher has. He says you should buy any UTV you like, just as long as it's a Polaris. After last week and seeing what they are capable of, I am a believer. Outstanding machines and tougher than saddle leather. He uses it all day, 3 or 4 days a week. He keeps water troughs at most of our stand locations and maintains them for us. (We've got a GREAT landowner.) He hauls 90-100 gals. at a time, which works out to about 720-800 lbs. of water. When I buy one, it will be a Polaris....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

the gearing is different is the main thing... same as rhinos etc.... one will go about ten MPH faster but you can do anything on a 500 that you can a 800. 
rode them bot. 
my rhino 450 will do anything a rhino 700 will do except my axles won't get tweaked and snap as fast as a 700's.. same with POPO's! more torque, more broken parts. 

Trouthunter is right out about never having to many ponies to play on... although is it worth the $$$ to you is the question.

didn't buy mine for speed!


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Just picked up an 800 crew today. I plan on testing it out vs my 05 XP reg cab this weekend in the rice fields, duck ponds, etc.. I'll let you know if there are any probs with high centering and how it does compared to the shorter wheelbase reg cab. I can already tell you that if you can find one with the EPS in your price range then you won't regret it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

More excellent info folks! Much appreciated!

Also, does anybody have trouble fitting them in a standard gargage? I had an epiphany and thought I better check on it. I saw a height spec of 75", which only gives me about 3-4" of clearance through the garage door... because I am wanting a basket on top for more storage, that could make my decision even more interesting.

The new 500s are 2" shorter than the older 700s. Its imperative that I have a storage basket on the top, because the beds on these things are already smaller that one I have been using in the past (and I had those puppies slap full of decoys and gear).... and I dont wanna air down tires, although it would be a pretty easy fix... just a pain, especially if I dont want to kick an air compressor on at 4am to refill them. (My neighbors already get a little grumpy when I flush the boat motor during the daylight hours).


Also, Fishslap, would really like to hear what you think of the comparison after this weekend.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> More excellent info folks! Much appreciated!
> 
> Also, does anybody have trouble fitting them in a standard gargage? I had an epiphany and thought I better check on it. I saw a height spec of 75", which only gives me about 3-4" of clearance through the garage door... because I am wanting a basket on top for more storage, that could make my decision even more interesting.
> 
> ...


I have 27's and a 2 inch lift with the rack on top. It rubs the paint off the wood on the garage. So it JUST clears it. If I took the rack off the roof,I could probably put 30's on it if needed.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!! Now those are some aggressive tires!!!!!!

That is basically the exact setup I am looking for (with a little less aggressive tires) and with the addition of a winch..

Just let me have yours.... please and thank you.

(is that the 2009 700 EFI?)


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

sea sick said:


> I have 27's and a 2 inch lift with the rack on top. It rubs the paint off the wood on the garage. So it JUST clears it. If I took the rack off the roof,I could probably put 30's on it if needed.


Pro lift A-arms and Perry Co. (fortress) top?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

FishSlap said:


> Pro lift A-arms and Perry Co. (fortress) top?


Its a 2010 800 EFI. No A-arms,just 2 inch spacers and the top was from boatlift on the board. Heres the link. He has all kinds of good stuff for the ranger. The tires are really aggresive,but the bike hardley has to work going thru the rice fields or marsh. If i get stuck, well, I guess I deserved it lol. A winch is next on the list.

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

Back from the dead but I was searching Ranger threads for a used one and found this thread. I'm a build it myself kind of guy and never pay anyone to work on my stuff. I have built Jeeps from the ground up and rebuilt/fixed most of the street legal off road rigs out there. I was a hard sell on buying a 10K$ rig to play in. That said I am looking for the right 08/09 Ranger Crew right now. The 2010 and up have a different roll cage that I don't like compared to the earlier crews and they are missing the side access storage box under the back seat. Polaris builds a fine rig, they are very reliable and way overbuilt in my opinion. I have first hand experience with guys that run balls out all the time chasing hogs hitting trees, jumping rocks, basically being a billy goat with an engine and have put their Ranger through much more than I would ask of a Jeep or any other vehicle I have seen with no issues at all. There is one issue with all Ranger's. Used improperly they will eat belts. To keep this from happening do as follows. Let your belt warm up then, If you are below 20mph and are on and off the throttle run in low and the belt will last nearly forever. If you are cruising over 20mph and on flat ground (i.e. not manipulating the throttle) run in high and the belt will still last forever. Other than the belt deal there is not a downside to the Ranger. Look at the dealers in the Goldthwaite and Rocksprings, they both sell Polaris lower than retail and are good folks. Compared to the CanAm there is no comparison, the CanAm was built to run against the RZR so let that be the comparison. RZR=play=can am, Ranger=work (but they play very well and ride great doing it) Buy the 800 if you can. I always end up hauling more than I need, the bigger Ranger will suit me well. And... ProBox tops are great and I would drop the money for one because I don't know of an alternative, but why don't they have any competition? All the other tops I have seen do not compare to the ProBox in fit, function, or quality, but it wouldn't be that hard to do. my 2 cents


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a build it myself kind of guy and never pay anyone to work on my stuff. I have built Jeeps from the ground up and rebuilt/fixed most of the street legal off road rigs out there. I was a hard sell on buying a 10K$ rig to play in. That said I am looking for the right 08/09 Ranger Crew right now. The 2010 and up have a different roll cage that I don't like compared to the earlier crews and they are missing the side access storage box under the back seat. Polaris builds a fine rig, they are very reliable and way overbuilt in my opinion. I have first hand experience with guys that run balls out all the time chasing hogs hitting trees, jumping rocks, basically being a billy goat with an engine and have put their Ranger through much more than I would ask of a Jeep or any other vehicle I have seen with no issues at all. There is one issue with all Ranger's. Used improperly they will eat belts. To keep this from happening do as follows. Let your belt warm up then, If you are below 20mph and are on and off the throttle run in low and the belt will last nearly forever. If you are cruising over 20mph and on flat ground (i.e. not manipulating the throttle) run in high and the belt will still last forever. Other than the belt deal there is not a downside to the Ranger. Look at the dealers in the Goldthwaite and Rocksprings, they both sell Polaris lower than retail and are good folks. Compared to the CanAm there is no comparison, the CanAm was built to run against the RZR so let that be the comparison. RZR=play=can am, Ranger=work (but they play very well and ride great doing it) Buy the 800 if you can. I always end up hauling more than I need, the bigger Ranger will suit me well. my 2 cents


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ranger*

I have owned multiple Rangers - I like the 6x6 myself - stable, powerful. Only issue with the extended cab is length and tendency to high center due to that length. They also have a history of throwing alot of dust into the cab area if on a dusty or gravel road.

Overall they are hard to beat - I have had jeeps, etc. and Polaris is the right tool. Other possible issue other than belts is the rubber boots on the axles - these quite often can get torn by rocks/brush/etc. and when they do water, dust, and mud can reach the bearings and then you are replacing them. The mud arm guards do not help and can only worsen the problem so the key is to check these boots regularly looking for tears.


----------

